#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-22
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<arvaro> hola c3959
<ancelot> hi!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-23
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<agustinf> hola!
<zeus`> agustinf: hola!
<agustinf> hola
<agustinf> que tal
<Patriciologico> Hola a todos
<ancelot> hi!
<arvaro> holanda
<sortega> holiwi
<sortega> como estas?
<arvaro> todo bien tu q tal sortega ?
<sortega> bien, peleando con Titanium
<sortega> xD
<sortega> no me funciona
<sortega> jajajaja
<arvaro> jajajaja
<arvaro> osea que no llegas a la parte de los 11.4 MB?
<sortega> aun no
<sortega> ni siquiera puedo abrirlo
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<arvaro> pero como???
<arvaro> ni siquiera uno de los ejemplos que vienen?
<sortega> abro la app y se cierra
<sortega> en el log por terminal sale que es por temas de Java
<sortega> tengo el de Oracle y OpenJDK
<sortega> y con los lo mismo
<arvaro> a chuata
<fabio> que es eso de los 11,4 MB?
<sortega> jajajajajajaja
<zeus`> pedro__: miau!
<pedro__> zeus`: wuauuu
<pedro__> hola fabio  Patriciologico  sortega
<fabio> wena pedro__
<pedro__> como estan?
<fabio> wena a tod@s
<fabio> piola, y voce
<Patriciologico> hola pedro__
<pedro__> bien bien
<sortega> pedro__, tuviste algun problema para correr Titanium?
<pedro__> sortega: nope, por ?
<pedro__> sortega: no te funciona?
<sortega> se abre la ventana principal pasa unos segundos y se cierra
<sortega> por terminal me tira primero
<sortega>  Failed to write core dump. Core dumps have been disabled. To enable core dumping, try "ulimit -c unlimited" before starting Java again
<sortega> escribo eso y despues sale
<sortega> al iniciar
<sortega> # Problematic frame:
<sortega> # C  [libsoup-2.4.so.1+0x6e009]  soup_session_feature_detach+0x19
<sortega> #
<sortega> # Core dump written. Default location: /home/sortega/Titanium_Studio/core or core.5761
<arvaro> fabio es que al compilar una aplicacion enanisima en titanium, quedo de 11,4 mb demasiado
<pedro__> compañero sortega !
<pedro__> preseeenteee
<arvaro> fabio  --> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cl.listenup.Bullangueros
<pedro__> sortega: haha la caida fea, estas detras de un proxy o algo?
<pedro__> olla comun para flisol
<pedro__> la wea
<pedro__> se fue a la cresta el evento
<Patriciologico> pedro__: la ultima reunion que fui vi que el evento tecnologico ya era solo una parte de otro tipo de eventos
<Patriciologico> como estaba escaso de tiempo no segui llendo, vi que se desviaba mucho la cosa
<Patriciologico> No creo que este malo per se, pero los eventos deben forjar una identidad y creo que la de Flisol estaba encaminada por otro lado
<pedro__> por lo mismo, estan mezclando cosas
<pedro__> bacan que hagan eventos culturales pero la flisol no es eso
<Patriciologico> exacto
<pedro__> el fin de semana pasado habia super poca gente...
<pedro__> de hecho en una charla despues de almuerzo habia 1 persona
<pedro__> y era en el salon principal
<sortega> nop
<sortega> estoy en mi casa
<sortega> pedro__, *
<fabio> arvaro, descargando
<fabio> arvaro, cuando te vea te voy a regalar un libro de desarrollo en plataformas móviles
<arvaro> fabio te lo cobrare, porque pucha que me hace falta
<sortega> arvaro, algo quiere que no use Titanium
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<sortega> pedro__, que java estas usando 7 o 8?
<arvaro> jajaja
<arvaro> sortega yo con 6 en la pega y no me levanta la maquina virtual
<arvaro> instalando 7
<sortega> tengo openjdk 7 y nada
<sortega> instale oracle 7 y me pasa lo que puse antes
<sortega> probe con el 8 y no me reclama por lo primero
<sortega> pero pasa lo segundo
<arvaro> ahi voy con el 7
<arvaro> sortega se te cierra el IDE?
<sortega> si
<sortega> me logeo y al cargar el ide pasa unos segundos y se cierra
<arvaro> a mi me reclama por la libncurses.so.5 lo raro es q esta instalada
<arvaro> pero el ide me anda
<sortega> :-S
<arvaro> solo caga cuando levanta el emulador
<arvaro> osea no lo abre
<sortega> por lo menos te abre el ide bien
<sortega> a mi ni eso
<arvaro> sortega ya se me ocurrio algo
<arvaro> tenias antes instalado eclipse???
<sortega> afirmativo
<sortega> lo tengo instalado aun
<arvaro> yap
<arvaro> tu directorio ".eclipse"
<arvaro> dejalo como old.eclipse (por ahora)
<arvaro> y el .titanium tb
<arvaro> luego abre titanium denuevo
<arvaro> a mi me daba jugo la instalacion antigua, al final el ide de titanium es eclipse con vitaminas titanium
<sortega> lo mismo
<arvaro> buuuuu
<sortega> voy a eliminar eclipse
<sortega> para ver que onda
<arvaro> puta la wea rara
<arvaro> y se instalas todo denuevo?
<arvaro> jajajajaa
<arvaro> me refiero al sistema operativo
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<arvaro> jajaja
<sortega> xD
<arvaro> usa ubuntu decia
<sortega> usa beta decian, no te saldra un kernel panic en una charla decian
<sortega> jajajajajajaja
<arvaro> jajajaja
<sortega> aun nada
<sortega> y eso que purge eclipse
<sortega> estyo usando java 64, podra ser ese el problema?
<arvaro> chuuuu
<arvaro> aca en la pega estoy con java 64
<sortega> :-S
<arvaro> y la fefa en la casa ahora q recuerdo tambien y le funciona
<sortega> me va a dar depre
<sortega> xD
<arvaro> prueba una maquina virtual con ubuntu 12.10
<arvaro> o 12.04
<arvaro> puta la solucion weona :(
<arvaro> ahora por tu culpa sortega no tengo ganas de cambiarme a la 13.04
<sortega> arvaro,  jajajajajaja
<sortega> xD
<sortega> arvaro, fefa tiene 12.04 o 12.10?
<arvaro> soporte 12.10
<sortega> en la pagina dice que es compatible hasta 12.04
<sortega> me parece raro
<sortega> uta que soy yeta
<sortega> xD
<arvaro> pfff
<arvaro> wait
<arvaro> pedro lo tiene con 13.04
<arvaro> de 64
<sortega> eso es lo peor
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<arvaro> que mal
<sortega> ya os dejo
<sortega> nos vemos
<sortega> saludos
<uniqdom-> Hola
<uniqdom-> alguien sabe algo acerca de la flisol en Valparaíso/Viña del Mar??
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-24
<RodrogoZun> hola
<pedro_> hola hola
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<c3959> hola pedro_
<arvaro> hola c3959
<arvaro> hola Patriciologico
<c3959> hola arvaro
<fabio> wena cabros
<arvaro> wena fabio
<fabio> claro empresas es como las pelotas
 * fabio molesto
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-25
<Patriciologico> Feliz cumpleaños pedro_ !
<pedro_> Patriciologico: gracias!
<SergioMeneses> _pedro, felicitaciones!!!
<njin> _pedro, ola, que pasò ?? te casaste ?
<rokowan> jelou
<rokowan> ups! me tengo que ir...
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-26
<fabio> pedro_, feliz cumple -> tu regalo -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkHRHO0ilG0
<fabio> la tengo en una torta... ^
<arvaro> jajaja que buen video fabio
<Patriciologico> Que tengan buen fin de semana!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-27
<[|HuGO|]> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2014-04-21
<jotaxpe> hola, alguien sabe como puedo actualizar al ubuntu 14.04 desde ubuntu 12.04, sin instalar las versiones intermedias?
#ubuntu-cl 2015-04-21
 * tochi o/
<tochi> español?
#ubuntu-cl 2017-04-28
<SebaMendoza201x> Hola!
